# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  pericarditis met pericardvocht

## mozes

Ik sukkel al sinds juli met pericarditis en pericardvocht . 
Ik nam 2 maand 2 gr asperine en 1 co colchicine per dag en in oktober kreeg ik een evacuerende en diagnostische punctie gevolgd door een cortisonekuur. 
De punctie heeft niets uitgewezen en een zeer uitgebreid labo bracht oorzaak aan het licht.
Het vocht is er nu terug en het belet mij in mijn dagelijkse bezigheden.Ik voel me kortademig bij geringe inspanning en mijn behandelende artsen zeggen dat mijn aandoening zeldzaam en hardnekkig is.
Weet iemand raad?

----------

